# Axle's final Concert



## Hannibal (Aug 9, 2008)

I came home today to find Axle dead. I hadn't had Axle for a long time, but I was still upset. He had finally succumbed to his respitory infection, which had already caused alot of damage by the time I had found him in a dingy little petshop. He wasn't responding to the baytril or terramycin the vet had him him on. I was slightly cheered by the fact that he had been intended as a feeder rat and at least he spent his last days in a loving home. His brother Slash hasn't moved from the spot where I found he and Axle curled up. All the other rats in the cage go over and groom him and sleep next to him, but he doesn't really respond. He half heartedly ate a piece of banana I gave him... I feel so bad for Slash, but I know that there's really nothing I can do besides love him and make sure he eats and drinks.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Axle  

Aw poor Slash, I hope he cheers up.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sorry about what happened, I hope slash starts to feel better. Keep us updated on how hes handling his loss.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 9, 2008)

Slash started moving around today but he seems lethargic. He took Axle's blanket and dragged it over to his bed. I can tell he's still really hurtin. He's drinking but he really doesn't seem to be eating and is even refusing dried banana chips, which are his favorite. I took him out and he got real excited when we walked by the other rats' cage, but got depressed when he saw none of them were Axle.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 9, 2008)

My friend bought a couple of Slash's littermates at the same time I bought Slash and Axle. I took him over to see them today and he really perked up. He even played with Bandit and Nero who are about 1/3 as big as him with four times the energy. He ate too.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! so sorry for your loss!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad slash is picking up abit , sorry for the loss of ur rat 
Jess x


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds like he needs a couple of buddies or move to his brothers maybe?
I am impressed at how animals do grieve their friends. You are a sweet rat mommy or daddy. 
Right now my last old mouse is dying and one of the young ones is keeping her company outside their nest. So sweet.


----------

